

How Flickr used cookies to load images 7 times faster. - Brajeshwar
http://code.flickr.net/2013/06/14/pre-generating-justified-views/

======
blehn
Some clever engineering hacks that unfortunately don't solve the fundamental
problems with new flickr.

\- The lazy loading/infinite scroll is still too slow. If I'm scanning through
100s or 1000s of photos, it takes way too long to find what I'm looking for.
How about some alternate views? e.g., smaller thumbnails, normal pagination,
non-"justified". Also, rather than wait for the browser to tell you what
dimensions _each and every_ image should be, why not just pull them at the
same y dimensions and let the browser do the resizing?

\- when I click a photo in the photo gallery to load the full view (which is
also painfully slow), then hit the back button, my place in the gallery is
always lost. This is beyond annoying.

These two pitfalls alone make flickr unusable. Too bad since the 1TB of free
storage is pretty awesome. I'll take speed over

